
Rape charge dropped against former Uber driver – Chicago Tribune - protomyth
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-uber-driver-rape-charge-dropped-met-20150406-story.html
======
dudul
Good for the guy. Now, is the lying chick gonna be prosecuted for making up
this thing and attempting to ruin someone else's life?

